# welches programm zum schneiden von avi files



## herbertthaler (26. März 2005)

hallo

ich habe eine menge avi files (divX) welche ich so einfach wie möglich schneiden kann.
ich muss nur am anfang und am ende etwas entfernen vielleicht auch ab und zu werbung in der mitte.
kennt jemand ein einfaches programm welches dies schnell erledigen kann, ohne das ich dabei audio und video trennen muss oder die datein konvertieren muss
es sollte so einfach und schnell wie möglich gehen.
bin nämlich ein totaler laie auf diesen gebiet.

danke
herbert


----------



## MrMo (26. März 2005)

Hierzu verwendest du am besten Virtual Dup (freeware)
Hier ist alles genau erklärt.

Aber du solltest bei solchen Fragen doch eher erst mal zur Forumsuche bzw google greifen.


----------



## herbertthaler (26. März 2005)

danke für die hilfe

ich hab selbst etwas nachgeforscht und bin auf nandub gestossen.
bin damit für meine zwecke zufrieden


----------

